# Looking for a job in the Caribbean



## redtbone

Have thought of it long enough and now looking for a job in the Caribbean. Anyone looking or know of anyone hiring? Have a ton of experience from restaurants and personal chef to Banquet Halls, Nursing and retirement homes to even Federal prisons. But my goal is to work in the Caribbean and hopefully some day retire there. If you have any tips let me know...

Thanks

Cory

P.S

Would you work in the Caribbean?


----------



## cheflayne

Narrow it down, the Caribbean encompasses a myriad of countries and possibilities. Take a month long vacation in the area of interest during the shoulder season. Hit the pavement and network with chefs, restaurateurs, locals, and boat captains. I would be surprised if you couldn't turn up a job. I have traveled fairly extensively and even lived in the Caribbean for a few years. I always get presented with opportunities.


----------



## redtbone

Thank you Cheflayne. I have narrowed it down to a couple countries in the Caribbean, which is the Cayman Islands, St Maarten. But haven't ruled out all others. I to have been travelling thru the Caribbean and have visited at least 12 more countries other then the 2 stated above. Where did you live while you were in the Caribbean, what did you like best and worst and why if you don't mind saying. ​


----------



## flipflopgirl

A CT member in St Maarten was looking for help a while back.
Sorry don't remember his screen name but maybe the search feature will help.

mimi


----------



## cheflayne

I lived in the British Virgin Islands. What's not to like, I loved it! Occasionally encountered an underlying attitude of "if you not born here" you are lucky to be living here, mainly in dealing with people in official capacities.


----------



## meat man

I am opening a restaurant in St John USVI in November 
Send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## redtbone

how easy is it to move to USVI.? I'm  Canadian. Do you pay or help with work visa/permits. What type of restaurant are you opening? Is there anyway I can see it online etc?


----------



## newguycookin82

Does it require a us passport to move to USVI.


----------



## cheflayne

No passport needed for a US citizen.


----------



## sushi-nate

As a chef in the Caribbean,(6 yrs St.Thomas USVI) I can honestly say a good chef is worth their weight in gold. It's such a transient place the opportunity for advancement is quick. No special permit required, just a annual poop test for a health card.

Any questions let be know.


----------

